# [Meta] Arcade Section Banner



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2014)

How would you feel about getting a dynamic header image for the section?

If you don't know what that is; it's pretty much like the images at the top of sections such "The House of Uzumaki", "Konoha Theater", and the telegrams sub-sections.. 

Vote in the poll.. 

Also, any ideas about how the vote/nomination process should be done are welcomed..


----------



## Itachі (Aug 31, 2014)

I approve.

Wars will be had if it has to feature a console.


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm game as long as I get to make it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2014)

We'll give you the first one


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2014)

Well, it has to be something cool and varied.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 31, 2014)

Walking Dead themed

or I will end this section


----------



## Furious George (Aug 31, 2014)

krory said:


> I'm game as long as I get to make it.



I am not game if krory gets to make it.


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2014)

Key note: I'm not saying I get to decide _what_ it is - I just want the liberty to make it whatever you plebs decide it should be. 

Lord knows you folks will make it some weaboo Persona shit or something.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2014)

It's obvious what the first one should be about..


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2014)

Dragon Age: Inquisition?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2014)

I thought Vivian James but your suggestion is good too 

For now we just need some votes in.. FG didn't vote


----------



## Furious George (Aug 31, 2014)

Its done, ladies.


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh man

Vivian James would be perfect

It's done.


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2014)

Though we should probably really refer to Naruto or Preet if we CAN have one.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 31, 2014)

Step 1: show that section wants it.
Step 2: show this thread to staff overlords.
Step 3: beg


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 31, 2014)

I'll make Dream do it.


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2014)

Then we must have it and I'll make a glorious Vivian James one.


----------



## dream (Aug 31, 2014)

I wouldn't mind having it as a notice for this section. :byakuya


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 31, 2014)

Vivian James is more of a /v/ thing though. Just make it video game related without being biased and specific.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ORMJ0aAp03U[/YOUTUBE]
What is this? and why do you want it as a gif?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2014)

Just make a gif that shows bayonetta or smash bros intro


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Vivian James is more of a /v/ thing though. Just make it video game related without being biased and specific.



That kind of mentality is why Quinn and Sarkeesian are winning.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2014)

krory said:


> That kind of mentality is why Quinn and Sarkeesian are winning.


Better start representing then Krory.


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2014)

I am - that's why Vivian James > your choice


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2014)

But seriously, if we do this, I need some idea from Preet about size limitations (dimensions and filesize)


----------



## dream (Aug 31, 2014)

krory said:


> But seriously, if we do this, I need some idea from Preet about size limitations (dimensions and filesize)



Well, if we do it as a notice the size can be pretty big.  700px width and a decently large height.  400px?  450px?  Depends on how much people might be bothered by scrolling past it.  The filesize shouldn't be larger than 3/4 MB.  Webm might be good here. 

If you want it to appear on the front page then the width goes down to 230px and the height can't be larger than 120px.  Filesize has to be pretty small as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2014)

krory said:


> I am - that's why Vivian James > your choice



nah you gotta start pumping banners out


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2014)

Or just do what the bathhouse does to determine banners


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2014)

I'll do something all-inclusive. I have some ideas, though I wouldn't mind taking suggestions for games from folks.

This is, again, if everyone's cool with me doing it for the first time. Popping the proverbial banner cherry.

@Preet - Like how small for the front banner? Like 1MB tops?

Can someone check see what the filesize of the BH pic is? I have it adblocked and don't feel like undoing it.

And I guess if it's a notice, how long will we be able to keep it?


----------



## dream (Aug 31, 2014)

krory, about 500kb or so.

If it is a notice the notice will only appear in the Arcade and as such can be kept however long you guys want it to be there.


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh awesome.

Well I guess we should get some opinions on that before we take a step.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Atlas (Aug 31, 2014)

Smash themed.
Naruto will still get some Samus in it.


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2014)

My proposal stands as an amalgamation of different video game characters or references instead of just focusing on one. _Spread the love._


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2014)

Dragon Age, The Witcher, Smash, Bayonetta, anything else you folks feeling.


----------



## Atlas (Aug 31, 2014)

Some Bioshock.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2014)

Probably some nocturne and nardo


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2014)

Fuck i'd rather have a Hyperdimension Neptunia header than half the shit you guys are suggesting.

I want my x-bros to be represented too, and to that effect any header must have Master Chief and at least one Madden NFL character render .


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm pretty sure you're trolling.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2014)

Nah i'd be trolling if I said I wanted a can of monster or a bag of Doritos in the header. 

But if Madden is too much, we can compromise on Horstachio from Viva Pinata or Blinx The Time Sweeper.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2014)

But if that is too much to suggest, by all means go back to your original plans.

A mario header you say? Wow. Original stuff there.

Riveting. Really shows this place goes against the grain.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

I am glad you guys are into it.. When I said dynamic, I meant that it could change on demand just like the sub-sections depending on current happenings in the gaming community.. Like if a really popular game is coming out the within a week, a scandal(), or just an E3/Evo gif during those events.. 

krory seems just as passionate about this as me, I say give him the first crack at it..  

I suggested to Naruto that we can discuss the next header/notice through the arcade thread, but if you guys think it's better to have a separate thread for it then I am game too.. (no pun intended)


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

Platinum said:


> But if that is too much to suggest, by all means go back to your original plans.
> 
> A mario header you say? Wow. Original stuff there.
> 
> Riveting. Really shows this place goes against the grain.



Okay, back to Vivian James it is then.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2014)

That is even less inspired.

Why do we gotta ape some other places creations? That is hardly something to distinguish this section by.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

Okay.. What do you have in mind Platinum?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2014)

The collage idea sounds fine for a first header. I would say let some people choose a character and put it in for our first one.

At least that serves as a testament to the diversity of tastes of this section, and actually puts a bit of ourselves into it instead of it being just a gif from the flavor of the month game release or some meme from a site that's not ours.

That could be too cluttered, but if that is the case it is easy enough to make like 3 of them and set a script so it loads a different one on refresh.

Or we go with Hyperdimension Neptunia to represent the average tastes of the Gaming Department member .


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

Why do you feel that we need to over-value ourselves? Our idea was to include things about games many of the members here are excited about coming out - the new Smash, Bayonetta 2, the new Dragon Age, The Witcher 3... I suggested people offering more but you seem more content on just acting like a SJW and offering only conflict. Whatevs, man. If that's how you want to roll this thing, then you can make it.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2014)

Man its almost like this thing was made to ask people for their opinions on what a header should be or something. 

I sure as fuck ain't going to make anything so you can shove my opinions wherever the fuck you want for what I care. If you want to make something, make whatever you feel like making.

But this was an opinion thread, I was asked my opinion: I stated my opinion. If I am over ruled not like i'm going to fucking cry about it. 

Besides why the hell are you shitting on what I said:



krory said:


> My proposal stands as an amalgamation of different video game characters or references instead of just focusing on one. _Spread the love._



You are the one that proposed the god damned idea


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

I made a _joke_ about your suggestion about Master Chief and Madden renders and your response was criticizing the entire premise and you just let it snowball from there - nobody's ideas have been rejected, nor has mine even been _accepted_. Yet again, you're blowing the whole thing out of proportion.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2014)

That wasn't criticism, that was also a joke. One you failed to pick up on.

But I can see how you could interpret that as me being a dick. Wasn't my intent.

Sorry.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

You know we could do it all.. The idea of the header image is that it's open.. We can do an annual character popularity contest(like gamefaqs does) and have the winner in the header image for a month or so.. 

It's an open field..

Also, chill guys.. This is supposed to be a feel-good thread/addition to the arcade..


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

My mistake as well then, I misunderstood - quite horribly at that.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2014)

Though I do stand by the fact that I don't really see much point in a header that is just a random gif from a game coming out. 

The Vivian James thing is whatever. That is just a matter of my own biases against using memes in general from other forums. You and everyone else are more than welcome to it if you want that.


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> You know we could do it all.. The idea of the header image is that it's open.. We can do an annual character popularity contest(like gamefaqs does) and have the winner in the header image for a month or so..
> 
> It's an open field..
> 
> Also, chill guys.. This is supposed to be a feel-good thread/addition to the arcade..



inb4 my characters always lose because I like the worst characters  But I'm up to anything, though I think the only real stipulation with that idea should be making sure a character that's won already is exempt from at least a couple future runs.

I mean, sure, it'll be nice to suck up to Naruto by having Samus as the header for four months in a row, but that might get a little boring.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

Most sub-sections use the creations of its own regulars.. I don't see why it will be different here..



krory said:


> inb4 my characters always lose because I like the worst characters  But I'm up to anything, though I think the only real stipulation with that idea should be making sure a character that's won already is exempt from at least a couple future runs.
> 
> I mean, sure, it'll be nice to suck up to Naruto by having Samus as the header for four months in a row, but that might get a little boring.



Yeah I feel ya.. That's why I said annual..


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Though I do stand by the fact that I don't really see much point in a header that is just a random gif from a game coming out.



Depending on how many people put forth and how large the filesize could be (and whoever is making it can optimize it), my idea was also, outside of a general collage, doing a series of gifs from upcoming games - much like the collage, try to get a grouping of what the _community_ here is looking forward to.

Hopefully, while avoiding criticism of what people are looking forward to (I promise to not shame anyone that still thinks TLG is coming out)


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> Most sub-sections use the creations of its own regulars.. I don't see why it will be different here..



I think the point is Vivian James isn't _our_ creation so it's a moot point, but I also think that some people like the concept (and would like to adopt the concept) of what the creation means outside of just "sticking it to Quinn" (not to be confused with sticking it in Quinn, which some "journalists" have done). It was, pretty much, a petty lashing out of a community against someone but it is growing outside of that and there's really no reason it can't keep going.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2014)

Only one answer to the character popularity winner.




I just hope this header actually gets updated once in a while and isn't delegated to some lazy mod like Para .

friend still has the NBA section header as Robin Williams when :

1. He wasn't a Basketball Player
2. Been dead for weeks.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 1, 2014)

♦Diamante♦ said:


> Smash themed.
> Naruto will still get some Samus in it.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Probably some nocturne and nardo





You guys go ahead and figure out what you want, I'll sneak a banner of my own one day if something awesome happens.



Platinum said:


> I just hope this header actually gets updated once in a while and isn't delegated to some lazy mod like Para .



I come here every day, no reason why it wouldn't be updated unless nobody shows an interest, in which case I would just pick whatever I want


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Only one answer to the character popularity winner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I trust Naruto and Boskov.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2014)

krory said:


> Depending on how many people put forth and how large the filesize could be (and whoever is making it can optimize it), my idea was also, outside of a general collage, doing a series of gifs from upcoming games - much like the collage, try to get a grouping of what the _community_ here is looking forward to.
> 
> Hopefully, while avoiding criticism of what people are looking forward to (I promise to not shame anyone that still thinks TLG is coming out)



That is infinitely better; A mini sizzle-reel is an interesting idea. Worth considering.

Hell I would be perfectly fine with a:

"0 Days since the Last Guardian was Re-announced" banner that is up there until the end of time.


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

Platinum said:


> That is infinitely better; A mini sizzle-reel is an interesting idea. Worth considering.



Guh, yes, sizzle reel. _That's_ the term I've been struggling to think of.




> Hell I would be perfectly fine with a:
> 
> "0 Days since the Last Guardian was Re-announced" banner that is up there until the end of time.



A friendly reminder to everyone that enters, just to make them cry.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

Make who cry exactly? I'm over it..


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

People who can't let go, of course.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

Okay.. 


I see Razr lurking.. This'll be good


----------



## Naruto (Sep 3, 2014)

Approached staff about it, now we wait.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm gonna bully Dream into doing it.

Or just ask Reznor.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 19, 2014)

We have permission to get a banner that is only visible inside the section (not on the front page).

So get to organizing something or I will just pick whatever I like.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 19, 2014)

let's just use narutos avatar as the image. since demifiend is da best


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 19, 2014)

This will have to do with the current video game actualities.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Patchouli (Sep 19, 2014)

Or what Scorp said.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 19, 2014)

either demifiend or matador shenanigans
i have deemed it


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2014)

I demand Claire Redfield.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2014)

Naruto said:


> We have permission to get a banner that is only visible inside the section (not on the front page).
> 
> So get to organizing something or I will just pick whatever I like.



Praise Gaben 

Throwing a couple of ideas out there:-

-Something to do with GamerGate or NotYourShield
-Destiny launch fail
-Smash related.. Something funny like Peach's Down+B glitch..
-Something survival-horror related, since it's been a prominent subject here lately


----------



## scerpers (Sep 19, 2014)

none of those


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2014)

Could this be more than just "muh favorite character" please?


----------



## scerpers (Sep 19, 2014)

no               .


----------



## Atlas (Sep 19, 2014)

Voting for Smash


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2014)

Khris said:


> Could this be more than just "muh favorite character" please?



That was pretty much the original idea but then people started whining like children, so let them sort it out.

Maybe we'll get lucky and Naruto will just throw up a Metroid one until people can start being responsible.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2014)

Am also with Metroid.. I have an idea.. Will post it later..


----------



## Naruto (Sep 19, 2014)

Patchouli said:


>



This is fucking phenomenal.

---

On topic: should I make a new thread where people make submissions and everyone votes? I mean it seems like the easiest route to take.

I wouldn't worry too much about picture dimensions since I can just resize as needed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2014)

That's how other sections do it.. 


*Spoiler*: _Metroid_ 









This was posted in the e3 thread 3 months ago.. Very relevant


----------



## Naruto (Sep 19, 2014)

Alright, lets do this the right way then. Closing and making a new thread.


----------

